# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Do-it-yourself Dodecad released

## Jacker22

Dienekes released yesterday a DYI version of the Dodecad Admixtures. It's useful for people who couldn't join the Dodecad Project due to the numerous limitations or were worried about the privacy of their data. I tried and it works well.

http://dodecad.blogspot.com/2011/07/...ecad-v-10.html

----------

